# sig scorpion?



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

dont know much about 1911s, and know nothing about sig as i have never owned one. I seen one in the back of the combat handgun magizine. Have looked on buds and a few other sites and came up empy. Sigs website has a picture of it but no price. Any info on this gun? good, bad? How much is the price? anyone have any pics?


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

Item Number: 1911CAR-45-SCPN


Caliber: .45ACP
Action Type: SAO
Trigger Pull DA: N/A
Trigger Pull SA: 5 lbs
Overall Length: 7.7 in
Overall Height: 5.5 in
Overall Width: 1.4 in
Barrel Length: 4.2 in
Sight Radius: 5.7 in
Weight w/Mag: 35.4 oz
Mag Capacity: 8 Rounds
Sights: Low Profile SIGLITE Night Sights
Grips: Hogue G-10
Frame Finish: Cerakote
Slide Finish: Cerakote
Accessory Rail: Yes
Features: Beavertail, Low profile night sights, Hogue G-10 grips
MSRP: $1,128.00
CA Compliant: No
MA Compliant: No


----------

